# In Your Opinion...



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

What is the best food for your hedgie. My girl has been having poop problems since being switched to a junkie hedgehog brand food and I'm looking to change her to something else. I've read the post with suggestions on foods, but was looking for opinions on what people think is best.

I'm looking for something I can get at a walmart or petsmart as well as to be used on it's own and not in a mix.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Your question is one that a lot of people ask, wanting to know the perfect food. Problem is...that can't really be answered. It depends on what you have available, personal opinions on brands, companies, etc., as well as what the hedgehog likes. Hedgie liking the food is probably the biggest challenge, since tastes vary so much between hedgies. If your hedgie is picky, you can ask for sample packets of foods at the store or from the company (on their website or by calling), or you could ask Petsmart if they would let you return open bags of food with a receipt if there's still more than half. I know Petco allows this.

IMO, avoid Walmart. 99% of the foods they carry are going to be absolute junk, or from iffy companies. You're going to need something from Petsmart, or if you're able to, an online pet food supply website. The brands I'd look at from Petsmart are Castor & Pollux, Innova, Nature's Variety, and Wellness. Within those brands, look for foods that have the right percentages and appropriate ingredients (one of the Castor & Pollux foods looks pretty good to me, but the others have poultry meal listed, which I don't like).

Can I ask why you're looking for only one food instead of a mix? A mix really is the best option for hedgehogs. We don't know exact requirements, so a mix is more likely to balance the necessary nutrients. You'll also have at least two foods that your hedgehog will eat and does well on, which is important in case of a recall or something else making one of the foods unavailable. Sudden switches are not well tolerated by hedgehogs and having to syringe-feed due to a food strike is stressful for everyone. Even having just two foods to mix together would be better for your hedgehog.

Another thing mixing helps with is balancing protein & fat. Nature's Variety has higher protein that what's recommended for hedgehogs. But if you used one of those foods plus a different brand with a food low in protein, it would balance out nicely and should be fine. Same thing with fat, which can make it easier to find the right balance of food for a hedgehog that has weight issues (either too much or too little).


----------



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> Your question is one that a lot of people ask, wanting to know the perfect food. Problem is...that can't really be answered. It depends on what you have available, personal opinions on brands, companies, etc., as well as what the hedgehog likes. Hedgie liking the food is probably the biggest challenge, since tastes vary so much between hedgies. If your hedgie is picky, you can ask for sample packets of foods at the store or from the company (on their website or by calling), or you could ask Petsmart if they would let you return open bags of food with a receipt if there's still more than half. I know Petco allows this.
> 
> IMO, avoid Walmart. 99% of the foods they carry are going to be absolute junk, or from iffy companies. You're going to need something from Petsmart, or if you're able to, an online pet food supply website. The brands I'd look at from Petsmart are Castor & Pollux, Innova, Nature's Variety, and Wellness. Within those brands, look for foods that have the right percentages and appropriate ingredients (one of the Castor & Pollux foods looks pretty good to me, but the others have poultry meal listed, which I don't like).
> 
> ...


She seems to not like when I mix foods for her. I have researched some cat foods and looked at their percentages.. I would love some input!

Some background.. She's 300g as it's 4 weeks after she has given birth (babies did not make it)

http://www.petsmart.ca/cat/dry-food...36-catid-200028?var_id=36-366&_t=pfm=category

http://www.petsmart.ca/cat/dry-food...d36-22150/cat-36-catid-200028?var_id=36-22150

http://www.petsmart.ca/cat/dry-food...zid36-2475/cat-36-catid-200028?var_id=36-2475


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Avoid Royal Canin, they don't have the best ingredients. I use the Blue Indoor cat food in my mix. I don't like Blue all that much but my hedgehogs love them!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly...I'm not a fan of any of them. Blue Buffalo would be my choice over Royal Canin, but I need to take them off the Recommended list. They've had some major issues recently, including lying about some of their ingredients. Royal Canin is way more expensive than their food quality deserves. The food linked is chicken, then filler, filler, filler, natural flavors, good source of fat, then about five more fillers. Most of the fillers don't really have any nutrition in them.


----------



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> Honestly...I'm not a fan of any of them. Blue Buffalo would be my choice over Royal Canin, but I need to take them off the Recommended list. They've had some major issues recently, including lying about some of their ingredients. Royal Canin is way more expensive than their food quality deserves. The food linked is chicken, then filler, filler, filler, natural flavors, good source of fat, then about five more fillers. Most of the fillers don't really have any nutrition in them.


Oh no! I was looking based on the recommendation list sticky and thought Blue Buffalo was one many recommended. Is there a brand you'd think would be good for my hedgehog seeing as she's pretty young but 300g. I'm trying to stay 30% - 35% protein and maybe 12% -15% fat.

I just want to be sure because her tummy is upset with the food she is on now.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I am totally jumping in on this, but Natural Balance (and other brands I'm sure) have Limited Ingredient Diet formulas. They are meant for animals who get upset tummies easily.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry about the confusion! I still have them included on the sticky because some people do still like them and use the food. But I've been considering taking them off because they've been having a lot of issues lately and some people are starting to switch their hedgehogs (and other pets) off from it. So far I've settled for including them on the sticky with a mention about the issues. I may edit it a bit more to include more of a warning. It really is up to you, if you'd like to give them a try, then like I said, I would prefer them over Royal Canin. There are still people on the forum & elsewhere that are using BB foods. 

I like Natural Balance & second that suggestion, if you can find it. I'm not sure Petsmart carries it, unfortunately. I used Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck as a food in Lily's mix for most of her life and she liked it pretty well. You might be able to find it online, if that's an option for you.


----------



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

Only problem for me is that I'm in Canada! That's why I mentioned Petsmart and Walmart above! I'm checking now for other brands at petsmart and if they have Natural Balance. Good news! I went on Natural Balance`s website and they have a great locator for those looking for stores nearby that sell the brand. Seeing as I`m in the middle of a move and don`t know the area that well this is perfect. Thanks for the help all!

PetSmart offers

Authority
Blue Buffalo
Castor & Pollux
Fancy Feast
Freshpet
Grreat Choice
HALO
Hill's Ideal Balance
Hill's Science Diet
Iams
Innova
Meow Mix
Nature's Variety Instinct
Nutrience
Nutro Max
Nutro Natural Choice
Purina
Purina Cat Chow
Purina Friskies
Purina Kitten Chow
Purina One
Purina Pro Plan
Royal Canin
Simply Nourish
Wellness
Whiskas


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Out of the brands you listed I like

Innova 
HALO
Simply Nourish
Wellness

Also, are you worried about her weight? You kept mentioning it. Do you think she weighs to much for too little? 300 grams is probably a decent weight especially if she is still growing.


----------



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

Was just concerned about her weight as shes about 4 or 5 months old and just had babies maybe 4 weeks ago and is still heavy around the bum. I just want to make sure she doesn't gain too much and become unhealthy. I actually picked up some Natural Balance and have started integrating it into her diet and she loves it!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

300 grams seems so small to me!! My smallest hedgehog who could stand to gain a few grams is 365 grams and my biggest hogs, Winter and Rose, are now just under 500 grams. 

Honestly I wouldn't reduce the fat in her food just yet. She may need a little extra to help her recuperate and she's technically still a young one. She won't be full grown till she's six months and even then she will fill out for the next six months or so. However if she likes her new food take it and run with it! Haha.


----------



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

UPDATE: She seems to love Natural Balance Green Pea And Duck! Although her poops are very large! I found a nice rolled up ball of poop in her wheel as well as a big poop later in the day. I'm pretty sure I've read somewhere on this site that it takes a few weeks before the poop goes back to normal when being introduced to a new food.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh, I didn't know you could ask for sample bags or return opened bags! I was worried about buying multiple foods because I know my girl is super picky and thought I was going to have to waste a lot of money and food to find the right one!


----------



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

UPDATE: getting a little worried... she had a poop that was half medium brown and half super light beige brown. I'm also notices wet bedding around her poops which is probably pee but is something I've never seen with her before. Also growled at me tonight. Hope she's okay


----------

